# Attic space requiring permenant stairway



## Inspector 102 (Jan 11, 2017)

Somewhere there is a specific dimension required in an attic space that requires a permanent stairway to be provided. It was described as a cube having certain height/width/length dimension. For the life of my, I cannot find that requirement. Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 11, 2017)

Why is it as soon as you post something, you answer your own question. This is a state amendment to the IRC and that is why I did not find it right away


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2017)

Blame on the state,,,,


Not state of mind


----------



## steveray (Jan 11, 2017)

IRC, 30x30x30 requires access, but not stairs...


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 11, 2017)

steveray said:


> IRC, 30x30x30 requires access, but not stairs...


Please cite section and code cycle. As I read the 2015 IRC Section 807 it is 22 x 30 with minimum 30" headroom.


----------



## steveray (Jan 12, 2017)

30 square feet of 30" headroom....You are correct on the opening size...I mistyped the square footage requirement.


----------

